# Pebble Shooter MP2014



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: Pebble Shooter MP2014

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 30 Mar 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

Hello to all multiplex (birch plywood) slingshot makers out there !

Here is a free O.T.T slingshot template - this is the single grip hole version: sturdy low-fork design.

Also download the *11-page tutorial in the templates section of this forum: *

*It contains the template in 3 different sizes (S, M, L) for the "twin-loop" birch plywood slingshot (2 grip holes) *

*Materials needed:*
An A-grade Baltic or American birch plywood board, min. 19 mm thick (see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plywood)
Scrap leather for the pouch (2-3 mm thick). Sources: shoe repair shops, smaller leather goods shops.
"Theraband" exercise rubber for the flat bands. _Information:_ http://www.thera-band.com/index.php
Tools required:
2 mm thick, dense cardboard to create the slingshot paper-based template for sketching on the board.
A jigsaw with a suitable strong cutting blade.
An electric power drill.
A spade drill bit (22 mm)
A drill stand for the grip hole(s).
A vise to hold the slingshot frame.
A coarse rasp with a flat and a rounded side.
A smoother file with a flat and a rounded side.
A round file (5-6mm diameter) for the fork attachment grooves.
150 and 320 grit sandpaper.
Finishing option: water-based wood sealing varnish (3 layers). This is what I used.
*Safety gear:*

Leather working gloves.
Safety glasses while sawing and rasping.
A breathing mask while sawing, filing, and sanding (fine birch wood and formaldehyde glue dust).
*Useful suggested dimensions for flat bands (Theraband blue) and the leather pouch:*

*Flat bands*: 29 cm long, 26 mm width at the forks, 16 mm at the pouch, double layer.
*Pouch*: 7 cm long, 25 mm wide.

The above combo works very well for 12 m steel BB ammo (from "Kugel Winnie", Germany, as shown in the video.

View the video tutorial, *which includes a shooting test* at the end:






Enjoy & shoot safely.

Pebble Shooter

Click here to download this file


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Good looking design. Its a little wide and short, but im putting it on the list of to builds. Ill post a pic once I finish.


----------

